# Easter pics



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I know Easter was nearly a week ago, but thought I'd share some pics that I have on facebook 

My 5yo daughter lost her first tooth Saturday night! So she made out with the Easter Bunny and Tooth Fairy on Easter morning LOL 
Of course she asked after losing it 'Will the tooth fairy take the candy the Easter bunny leaves for me?' :laugh: 


















Running to find eggs haha..




































Of course we couldn't resist getting Snow White involved...she wasn't amused and wouldn't 'smile' LOL









Then Cupcake Sparkles became victim...LOL









Hey mom what's wrong with your head? :laugh: 



























Yep...Big Bang asled for it...serves him right being a brat :slapfloor: oh and at that point he was hiding behind Madison giving me that 'please don't embarrass me' look :laugh: 









Kinda looks like he's batting an eyelash doesn't it? But then he is probably the cleanest buck...he does NOT pee on himself...and when he attempts to he just looks down at the flow like "OMG what do I do with that?' :ROFL: 









Lyrica trying to figure out what is wrong with James head 









Cupcake Sparkles being the brave one, she actually seemed to like the ears LOL


















Trouble clearly not thinking it's funny :laugh: 









Lyrica and Snow White were chasing after Trouble along with the boys trying to figure out what was wrong with her...everyone had their hair up... it was hysterical! :ROFL: 


















Big Bang looks like he has a mohawk LOL Nosy boys!


















"Awww brother it'll be okay, the girls won't laugh forever..or will they?" 









My daughter coloring eggs while I cooked on the grill 









Max the HUSKY boy









Big Bang was pouting because he isn't allowed on the deck, so naturally 'Big Bad' Max had to rub it in and play bully... :laugh: 









Come on dad!









meanwhile..









And of course...Cupcake Sparkles had the best idea ever afterwards...haha..









We sold Trouble and Max today, so I'm sad, but happy they are in a great new home also. They sure will be missed.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Way too cute!! I love all of these!! :hi5:


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful kids ... and the goats are nice too ~ lol  Your older daughter has the most beautiful eyes.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

so adorable!
M.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing a personal glimpse of your family. You have the most amazingly beautiful children! Cherish them for they grow up so fast. I admire your photos, they are so sharp and wonderful. They say a picture is worth a thousand words, well, yours are. 

I am sorry that you feel sad for selling your Trouble and Max. But glad that they have a good home. I know that when we share our lives with living things, when we lose one for whatever reason there is pain. I have a few to part with this year and am not looking forward to it. Thanks for your kind words on my post.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He He.... :laugh: so cute...thanks for sharing..... :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That looks like it was a happy easter.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow your baby goats are getting HUGE! Beautiful goats and beautiful family


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone  I just realized how awful Big Bang looks in those side shots..heh. Poor guy will never be 100% on the hind end  so sometimes he stands really 'funny.' He's up to 3lbs a day, as soon as we sell the twin boys on Tues, we'll increase more - we can't kind of 'creep' feed him because the others will eat all is feed. He's such a SLOW eater...OMG LOL It's been so slow with progress on him. We're going to worm everyone again probably next week since it's really that time of year, then hopefully be done until late summer, fingers crossed!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I was looking for bunny ears all weekend, but couldn't find any  

So cute! Love you're pictures!
And Sparkles looks like her ears are still curled at the edges. Just curious, do you plan to keep her? She's such an image of mom!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Hee hee! So silly, thanks for sharing!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

DavyHollow said:


> I was looking for bunny ears all weekend, but couldn't find any
> 
> So cute! Love you're pictures!
> And Sparkles looks like her ears are still curled at the edges. Just curious, do you plan to keep her? She's such an image of mom!


Thanks! My youngest daughter actually snuck those ears into my grocery order about 3 weeks before Easter LOL We had fun with them 

Yep we decided to just leave Sparkles ears alone, I don't want to hurt her ears because the skin was grown together so tight, even training them more would probably not help and I don't want her to lose all the hair on her ears I think that would look worse.

We actually don't plan to keep her, well the plan for now. My 5yo has her heart set on showing her in showmanship this summer so our plan is to keep her through the end of summer. She's turning into such a sweetie, she used to be a bit shy and now she wants her rubs and scratches and demands them LOL


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

absolutely BEAUTIFUL pictures! Beautiful children and beautiful goats! 

Loved those ears, they are so cute! Cupcake Sparkles is a doll and Max is a tank! 

I think Big Bang is looking wonderful, I love his head-so pretty!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your beautiful family with us!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All ...are looking great..... :thumb:


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks like you guys had a great Easter! The goats look so cute with the bunny ears! :laugh:


----------

